# OT: Aging brass



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I have a brass zippo that I'd like to darken and make look aged. Do you know how I can do this?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

First, you will need to strip off any of the clear lacquer. Acetone works good for that. There are many types of "aging" that can be done. Do you want to just darken it, or actually age it?

You can get kits that age metals at most art supply stores. There are ones specifically made for brass and copper, as well as other metals. Soaking in vinegar will also work. Any aging technique is a chemical process that reacts with the metal to creates a patina via oxidation or darkens it to form an aged appearance. It just depends on the look that you want.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

soak in what kind of vinegar and for how long?

I'd like to get a warm brown, kind of like the rivets on some jeans.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

IMHO I would let it age or weather naturally. Esepcially if its somethign you use, hand oils, rubbing, etc will give you a nicer finish. It might take a little time but it will be more attractive than a chemically appllied finish that may rub off or eat into the metal.

You should clean off any clear protective coating. 

The rivets on most jeans that I am aware of are not brass. Either copper or aluminum?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I decided that it would be better to search the internet and find a site that would best explain the process and have far more detail than I could possibly elaborate on. This is a common practice, so it shouldn't be too hard to find with a few keystrokes.

Lo and behold, I think that I have found the perfect site for you to learn everything that you would ever want to know about artificially aging brass. Here you go:

http://www.architecturalclassics.com/blog/how-to-age-brass/

Good luck with that!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

> Warm urine is best, and varying temperatures of the solution give various effects. It was more usual to use horse than human urine, as their hay and oats diet means their urine is much richer in ammonia than ours.


I'll be damned if you don't learn something everyday!


----------

